# Dewalt DCF620 thread



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope you're getting used to cordless tools because the Dewalt rep said the corded tools are going to be phased out if things go to plan. 

Anyway,,, I've been running the DCF620 for about a year and I've been having problems. Sometimes it'll stop while running a screw, seems like an electrical connection problem so I took a look inside.
The trigger assembly is huge (I guess because it's brushless), all the connections are soldered and still in good shape. 
It's a little dusty inside so I gave it a blast of electrical parts cleaner.
I believe my issue is in the contacts of the batteries.
I greased the clutch with moly before it went back together.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

How's it working since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fr8train said:


> How's it working since
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The issue was with the battery contacts 
not the gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

